# LOOKING for RARE anubias and cryptocoryne



## Jonathan Ma (Feb 26, 2021)

Text me 4379806301 if you have any rare anubias and cryptocoryne. Looking for crypt spiralis tiger, crypt albida red, and anubias nana "pinto" in particular. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------

